# Watch your step!



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Went out to the Blacksmith last night and the fish was slower than last week. We landed 2 and missed a bunch.

Anyway as I looked for risers in a bend I came around the corner and came face to face with a bull moose who was laying on the oposite side of the river maybe 20 feet away. He seemed very aware of me and I think he had seen my buddy a while ago and knew I was close. 

I almost peed myself as I backed away. He gave us a few snorts as we exited the river and walked way around him before getting back to fishing.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

You should have drawn your fly rod like it was a bow and he would not let you get with in 500 yards! :wink:


----------



## tap (Jun 27, 2008)

I was fishing the Blacksmith early last Saturday morning just a few feet from my tent. All of a sudden I heard this weird sound like a 400 lb dude was trying to do a dance move on a wooden floor or something. I looked up and 10 feet away on the other side of the river was some kind of giant long legged animal disappearing behind a tree. All I could see was it's back quarter, but it was huge. It must have come down to get a drink and suddenly realized it wasn't alone.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

A few years back I was flyfishing the same river, just down from Hardware ranch, in that big open meadow area. I had a feeling I was being watched, took my eyes of my fly for a second, & HOLY COW! :shock: there was a cow moose & its calf less than 20 ft from me.
Same thing it started snorting and stomping the ground like a bull does. Same thing, almost peed in my waders as I backed away cautiously. Been there done that Texscala glad I,m not alone bein a bit suprised & scared.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

A few years back on the deer hunt I came across a big cow, but that was different as I saw her before she saw me and the gun gave me a bit of comfort.

This time we had been wading a while and were in an area where it was hard to get out of the river.

I am glad I saw him as imagine a few more steps would have been to close and he would have wanted to dance. My buddy was fishing 40 yards away and had not seen him as he was tucked under a tree right on the bank. When I cam back holding my gut he asked what is wrong and I pointed at the moose and he was very suprised not to have seen it earlier.

Later on in the evening I saw a spot I wanted to check out but as I started walking it sounded like someone threw a big rock in the water and then another. There was no one around and not another vehicle within a half mile. I could not bring myself to go into the thick brush for fear there was another moose nearby.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

:lol: LOL :lol:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have seen a lot of moose on the Blacksmith and it's tribs over the years- been pretty much face to face- also have seen some pretty funny reaction with buddies- but never have run into any type of problems


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Texscala said:


> Later on in the evening I saw a spot I wanted to check out but as I started walking it sounded like someone threw a big rock in the water and then another. There was no one around and not another vehicle within a half mile. I could not bring myself to go into the thick brush for fear there was another moose nearby.


If it makes you feel any better it was probably a beaver slapping the water with it's tail to warn you off and other beaver that you were near. Assuming that they still HAVE beaver on the Blacksmith, I used to see them up there fairly often way back when.

I got chased up a tree TWICE in one day by a bull moose, and a cow with a calf. THE SAME TREE, from two different directions, about two hours or so apart. Both times carrying an 8 foot fly rod, and both times with my buddies ending up on the ground laughing themselves sick.
I never go anywhere near the east fork of the Bear without a firearm anymore.
Of course with the water quality I saw up there the last time I went, I won't be going back, so it shouldn't be an issue henceforth. :evil:


----------

